# Columbia interview



## Tima (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone been interviewed for Columbia University yet? Does anyone know what to expect?


----------



## Christoph (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as I know Columbia doesn't do any interviews for the Grad program!?


----------



## Tima (Mar 9, 2007)

No they do! Have you applied? You should be called for an interview one of these days if you havent already.


----------



## Tima (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone interviewed with Columbia yet??? If so can you describe how it was.


----------



## Tima (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey BillyD, 
Thanks for the advice. Were you interviewed by Maggie Greenwald and Andy Bienen? Or is it just me? 

Also, were there any visual/plot games involved?


----------



## Tima (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Billy! Wish me luck


----------



## BillyD (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck, Tima.


----------



## Tima (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Billy, mine is actually on friday so Im going to the city tomorrow. Ill let you know how it goes. Wow 800! So do you know how many of that 800 they interview? Im guessing double what they accept? like 120?


----------



## Tima (Mar 21, 2007)

THanks BillyD

Oh and another question, were you given details about your interviewers? I know you said they werent the same as those interviewing me, but were you given the names in advance?


----------



## Tima (Mar 25, 2007)

The interview was like less than 13 minutes! Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Totally hard to tell, cuz it was so short and chill.


----------



## Tima (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats BillyD!

Did anyone else hear from Columbia?


----------



## sa (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,

Got a Columbia film acceptance package in the mail today. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Anxious (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations, sa!  That's great news!


----------



## Tima (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats Sa!!!!  Im so anxious now! I interviewed on the 23rd (the last day of interviews I believe). When did you interview?! Paranoid now


----------

